# i want to feed mice



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

when i get my six ps and 55G tank (thank you xenon for that advise) but i dont know what to do,where to get it or if my mum will approve your thorts are important


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

firestorm said:


> when i get my six ps and 55G tank (thank you xenon for that advise) but i dont know what to do,where to get it or if my mum will approve your thorts are important


i missed out i want to feed mice but (carry on) SORRY


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> firestorm Posted on Feb. 04 2003,15:51
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Quote (firestorm @ Feb. 04 2003,15:50)
> when i get my six ps and 55G tank (thank you xenon for that advise) but i dont know what to do,where to get it or if my mum will approve your thorts are important
> ...


uh? Say again?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

i want to get mice but i dont know where to get them,what to do with them or if my mum will aprove (hope things are now clear)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you can get them at pet stores and just feed them when mom away..let the carnage begin.. oh2:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

feeding mice isnt somthing you should be doing on a regular basis.. although it is damn cool. You can't just throw one in there though, there is another recent post about sporatic feedings that will train them to go nuts as soon as that mouse hits the water.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you said er king ... feeding mice shouldnt be a regular thing and make sure your P's are big enough before you chuck them in ... the size they sell at many LFS will not be big enough to chuck feeders in right away


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

you can get mice at practically any pet store that sells reptiles... the pinkies cost around 2 dollars... but i wouldn't feed the mice as a regular food, i'd only do it like at parties or to show your friends... plus from what I've seem from my piranhas they don't like mice as much as shrimp, live fish or earthworms.... and as for your mom she won't even know about the mouse because it will be gone in about 2-3 min...


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Cats seem to find them all the time, Ask one of your local cats....







j/k


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. go to a reptile store, pet store, under your sink, sewage drains. But what im curious about is, what size are your 6 p's to be housed in a 55 gal? Im not sure if size or maturity of a P would determine when they can start eatting mice.


----------

